# SwissLink, ça vous dit quelque chose?



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

Vers 1995, 1996 j'étais sur le réseau BBS SwissLink. Ce réseau vous dit quelque chose? Il y a-t-il des anciens de SwissLink par ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Le logiciel utilisé était FirstClass Client.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vers 1995, 1996 j'étais sur le réseau BBS SwissLink. Ce réseau vous dit quelque chose? Il y a-t-il des anciens de SwissLink par ici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'étais pas sur eWorld ???


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai malheureusement pas connu eWorld.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Décembre 2003)

J'ai longuement hésité à l'utiliser après l'achat de mon 6300 et quand j'ai décidé de franchir le pas, j'ai eu un message comme quoi le service n'existait plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage, j'aurai aimé y faire un tour rien que pour l'interface et le graphisme...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2004)

Les nostalgiques du BBS devraient aller lire cette news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vive les BBS.


----------

